

The 5 Best Programs for Entrepreneurship - jaf12duke
http://www.humbledmba.com/the-5-best-programs-for-entrepreneurship

======
adelevie
As someone who went through DreamIt ('09) and is now co-director of my
school's entrepreneurship network (Penn State), I think this post ingeniously
makes an interesting point.

My experience with DreamIt was excellent and life-changing. It's what really
opened my eyes to real entrepreneurship: getting stuff done and shipping.

At Penn State there is definitely plenty of room for improvement and I look at
programs like DreamIt as inspiration for what budding young entrepreneurs need
to get going.

~~~
jaf12duke
exactly.

------
amirmc
I'm thoroughly confused by the links in the post. Could you explain?

Stanford-GSB -> YCombinator

MIT-Sloan -> TechStars

Harvard-HBS -> Founder Institute

Berkley-Haas -> Seedcamp

Dartmouth-Tuck -> DreamIt Ventures

Since there doesn't seem to be any geographical relationship (apart from
GSB/YC), I'm left to assume the post was meant to be entirely tongue-in-cheek.
Am I missing something?

~~~
jaf12duke
just having fun...

